# Tips to stop a lovebird biting.



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

I recently took possession of two 1yr old peach-faced lovebirds. Both appear well socialised, they choose to come out of the cage and fly to sit on our shoulders, heads, hands etc and they allow us to stroke them. One of them however has a habit of biting (ears in particular), she starts off by nibbling but then clamps down. This seems to be out of interest rather than spite, but it is very painful none the less. Does anybody have any hints to stop her doing this?

Thanks very much,
David.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds like they`re grooming you to me


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

As soon as they bite hard, get up & move away, so they will have to leave your shoulder. Do this everytime they bite hard & hopefully they may get the message that this behaviour results in the ceasing of attention.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I don't think the hard biting is grooming, it seems to be much harder than she bites her partner. We will try ignoring her when she does it to see if that makes a difference. We have bought ear muffs in the mean time!










The 'biter' is the one with the red face.

Thanks,
David.


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't have any tips I'm afraid but they are absolutely gorgeous. Would love a couple of these or an african grey but can't at the moment. They are stunning though.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the snuggling up and nibbling is grooming, the same as what they do to each other? you just need to add a few boundaries, lol.


----------

